
25,000+ Req/s for Rack JSON API with MRuby - MrBra
http://lucaguidi.com/2015/12/09/25000-requests-per-second-for-rack-json-api-with-mruby.html
======
matsumotory
see also ngx_mruby and mod_mruby.

\-
[https://github.com/matsumoto-r/ngx_mruby](https://github.com/matsumoto-r/ngx_mruby)
\-
[https://github.com/matsumoto-r/mod_mruby](https://github.com/matsumoto-r/mod_mruby)

ngx_mruby ranked in 15 at techempower benchmarks

\-
[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r11&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r11&hw=peak&test=plaintext)

~~~
MrBra
This look amazing looking at what comes before it, basically if I got this
right, this is the fastest nginx "implementation" ever? But wouldn't have been
more fair to write that the language is not just Ruby but C and Ruby ?

Top 15 for reference:

ulib - C++

rapidoid - Jav

cpoll_cppsp - C++

undertow - Jav

undertow edge - Jav

netty - Jav

grizzly - Jav

servlet-dsl - Jav

servlet3-cass - Jav

lwan - C

plain - Sca

servlet - Jav

jetty - Jav

plain-servlet-linux - Sca

gemini - Jav

openresty - Lua

ngx_mruby - Rby

